# Schecter John Browne signature?



## BlueTrident (Nov 24, 2022)

I came across this video from John Browne’s Riffhard channel where they recently posted a playthrough video. Only the thing is, he’s not playing his Mayones signature but a Schecter that looks a lot like his Duvell signature…

Looks like Schecter is swinging hard in the prog genre…


----------



## Kaura (Nov 24, 2022)

Feels like a downgrade to me, tbh. I remember trying one Mayones in a store back in the day and was blown away how good a guitar can feel. First the dude from Intervals and now this dude. Guess Schecter actually gives them free guitars instead of some shitty "x% off" deal.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 24, 2022)

If it's a USA Schecter, then money cannot possibly buy a nicer guitar. They are really top notch.


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 24, 2022)

Probably a better deal for the artist, can't say I blame him. Also the wmi version of his sif should sell pretty well.


----------



## Zado (Nov 24, 2022)

Import signature, visibility and royalties. I wonder when this will be available in shops tho.


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 25, 2022)

I think folks are getting way to ahead of themselves. He only played that guitar in 1 video. Did another video around the same time for Riffhard and is playing his Mayones signature. This might just be a guitar he has in his collection.


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I think folks are getting way to ahead of themselves. He only played that guitar in 1 video. Did another video around the same time for Riffhard and is playing his Mayones signature. This might just be a guitar he has in his collection.



There are some vids where he's playing the guitar really, and as you can see the guitar is an import/diamond series






Now, if he was playing a custom usa model I'd agree with you, but I find hard to believe Schecter made him a one-off import model just because, without any mean to make in into future production model. And I'm not saying cause I want to believe he's gonna be a Schecter artist, I don't even know who the guy is (and I'm not fan of the guitar either).


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 25, 2022)

Zado said:


> There are some vids where he's playing the guitar really, and as you can see the guitar is an import/diamond series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly cannot tell he's playing an import model. I don't know the tell signs with Schecters sadly to see the difference between import and USA


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Honestly cannot tell he's playing an import model. I don't know the tell signs with Schecters sadly to see the difference between import and USA


that gothic logo is used on imports only


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 25, 2022)

Zado said:


> that gothic logo is used on imports only


Ah. Also now seeing a post a moment ago from John on social media when someone asked about the guitar, I'm basically eating my words. Now my curiousity is peaked.


----------



## BlueTrident (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m also verrrry interested in what the pickups are seeing as he’s been using Bare Knuckles for a good long while. Must be Schecter USA pickups just like Aaron Marshall?


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2022)

BlueTrident said:


> I’m also verrrry interested in what the pickups are seeing as he’s been using Bare Knuckles for a good long while. Must be Schecter USA pickups just like Aaron Marshall?



Might be. Or Lundgrens, the other flavour of the month along with Fishmans.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Nov 25, 2022)

He seemed to hint on Insta that it wasn't a one off guitar that he had to use for a video, so may be a sig line similar to Aaron's. Not sure what that means for his Mayo's. 

I initially thought it was a variant of a Keith Merrow. Interested to see how this pans out.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 25, 2022)

Looks incredibly cool, like every latest Schecter output


----------



## TheBloodstained (Nov 25, 2022)

He did a video a while ago where he tried a Schecter Banshee Mach 7 and was quite impressed with it. The guitar he plays in that video could easily be based on that experience. The finish even looks similar to the "fallout burst" finish on the Mach 7. The pickups could easily be Lundgren's too, again like the Mach 7.

To bad he's not a floyd man. I prefer floydrose equipped guitars


----------



## lewis (Nov 25, 2022)

Worlds economy is crumbling and parts of the world are in a right mess. UK for example will be entering a recession. How many people can afford 4K Mayones ?

Probably helpful moving to shecter as I imagine way more will sell because of a more affordable price?


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2022)

lewis said:


> How many people can afford 4K Mayones ?


And a 2k import schecter?


----------



## Randy (Nov 25, 2022)

I think it's fucking awesome


----------



## lewis (Nov 25, 2022)

Zado said:


> And a 2k import schecter?


If that's the price then same applies to these too.


----------



## ExMachina (Nov 25, 2022)

Zado said:


> And a 2k import schecter?


What cheaper alternatives are there? Maybe learn how to do fretwork and get an Ibanez Genesis?


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 25, 2022)

lewis said:


> How many people can afford 4K Mayones ?



Its not really an issue of affordability, but market share. Americans will buy literally anything and Mayones is not even a thought over here. Schecter sells tons of instruments here whether 1k imports or 4k USA custom shop models. If you enter a market where Americans are buying, it is just good business sense. And a USA Schecter is as good as anything else out there. Full stop.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 25, 2022)

Whether an import, USA or both version come out, I see it as a great business move for both parties - John has quite the fanbase, and no matter how you slice it Mayones can't really achieve the same level of endorsement as a company with the size of Schecter, which ultimately means that artists of high enough profile can be poached at some point when larger companies decide they represent a good investment.

As for 4K for a US built guitar, especially at the level of quality Schecter builds them, it's actually not bad at all, and certainly better than tossing that sort of money at yet another fly-by-night "luthier" that takes off via rather dubious endorsements only to either produce a turd, fuck off with people's money, or both.


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2022)

lewis said:


> If that's the price then same applies to these too.



That, if not more.



ExMachina said:


> What cheaper alternatives are there? Maybe learn how to do fretwork and get an Ibanez Genesis?


Many brands have plenty of more that adequate low to mid end sub 1k instruments. You don't need to spend that kind of money to get a decent guitar


----------



## mpexus (Nov 25, 2022)

Maybe all these are now realizing they don't need 4k guitars to play and sound the exact same on "lower level" Imports


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 25, 2022)

This is really cool, but I better get working on getting a 7 string QATSI if this means he’s parting ways with Mayones.

My QATSI is that one guitar I’ll never get rid of.


----------



## CanserDYI (Nov 26, 2022)

I personally would choose a Schecter sig/deal versus a Mayones one any day of the week, and I like Mayones. They just don't have the size and reach of Schecter.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 26, 2022)

It's amusing how Mayones is not being counted as an "import" in this thread, because it's an expensive brand 

Good for him. He and his band will get more exposure and income and he can still shell big doug on a top tier USA Schecter (at endorser pricing) if he misses Mayones quality.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 26, 2022)

Schecter artist guitars are touched up by the USA custom shop. My KM7 had the frets touched up and rolled off since it was one of the first made. Ibanez do the same for their artists and endorsers.

Even without any touch ups John Browne’s skill level is at such a high level that the quality of a guitar is barely a hindrance to his playing. 

Good for him to land a signature model(it it is), he’s got a paying audience of guitarists from RiffHard which would be worth a lot more to Schecter than bands ten times as popular as Monuments.


----------



## Zado (Nov 26, 2022)

Funny enough tho, the guy keeps posting Mayo related pics on Instagram, and Schecter keeps liking them


----------



## mpexus (Nov 26, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> It's amusing how Mayones is not being counted as an "import" in this thread, because it's an expensive brand
> 
> Good for him. He and his band will get more exposure and income and he can still shell big doug on a top tier USA Schecter (at endorser pricing) if he misses Mayones quality.


Well to me everything is an Import if I follow the word literally.
I consider an Import when a Brand makes their Gear outside of their own Country. Mayones only makes guitars in Poland so they are not really "Imports" are they  If they opened an Indonesian division for example then yes you would have two Mayones, the Made in Poland and the Imports.


----------



## Emperoff (Nov 26, 2022)

mpexus said:


> Well to me everything is an Import if I follow the word literally.



That was exactly the point


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 26, 2022)

Zado said:


> Funny enough tho, the guy keeps posting Mayo related pics on Instagram, and Schecter keeps liking them



Schecyones incoming?

Maybe he’s pulling a Hammett and working with both companies. An inexpensive Indo Schecter, and high dollar Mayos.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 26, 2022)

I dig it. Reminds me of a KM7- MK II and a Banshee Mach-7 mix.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 27, 2022)

I don't care how any of this goes down as long as that boy gets paid!


----------



## BlueTrident (Nov 27, 2022)

I reckon he’s only got a prototype for the six string, he’ll get a prototype for a 7 string soon though seeing as both Aaron Marshall and Rob Scallon have had 6 and 7 (and in Rob’s case, 8) models.


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 28, 2022)

Ive been drooling over this since that video dropped. SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY SCHECTER.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Dec 2, 2022)

Suprised it hasn’t been mentioned here but Schaller discontinued the Hannes 7/8 string bridges not long ago.


----------



## JimboLodisC (Dec 2, 2022)

yeah a 7-string Hannes is hard to find for the common pleb but Mayones and Aristides are still selling guitars with them so if they're discontinued then somebody has a stock pile


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 2, 2022)

JimboLodisC said:


> yeah a 7-string Hannes is hard to find for the common pleb but Mayones and Aristides are still selling guitars with them so if they're discontinued then somebody has a stock pile



Pascal mentioned on a recent live stream that Aristides still has some for 7 and I think 1 for 8. Don't quote me on those numbers though. Either way, the stocks are dwindling.


----------



## JimF (Dec 5, 2022)

I wonder if they'll end up like the Kahlers for the Slayer guitars, where Kerry and Jeff were taking them off their older guitars to send to ESP for their new ones...
The bridge seems to be saddle assemblies and the rearmost "anchor" piece, as well as the ferrule block on the rear. I don't think either of those two items would be overly hard to reproduce, so perhaps it would be a case of buying spare saddle assemblies from Schaller?...


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 5, 2022)

John_Strychnine said:


> Suprised it hasn’t been mentioned here but Schaller discontinued the Hannes 7/8 string bridges not long ago.


In the video comments someone mentioned they were surprised that it didn't have the Schaller bridge and John replied they didn't make the 7/8 bridges any longer.


----------



## Taikatatti (Dec 5, 2022)

new pick from his insta


----------



## JimF (Dec 5, 2022)

Ooooooooh I like that bevel.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 5, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> new pick from his insta


That's pretty sweet. I love Monuments, great guys, too.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Dec 5, 2022)

I was actually considering getting a Qatsi to replace a 7 a just recently sold, but ultimately I decided not to because there aren't really any dealers in the midwest so I can't really try one out. Schecter is definitely more available though.

It's probably a smart move on his part. If his sig is more affordable, he will sell more, and make more cash. I like the matte finish on the schecter though, looks sick! I think it would look cooler if the finish covered the entire guitar though.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 7, 2022)

I totally dig this.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 7, 2022)

Taikatatti said:


> new pick from his insta





JimF said:


> Ooooooooh I like that bevel.



Jeff Kiesel about to have an aneurysm


----------



## Soya (Dec 8, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> I was actually considering getting a Qatsi to replace a 7 a just recently sold, but ultimately I decided not to because there aren't really any dealers in the midwest so I can't really try one out. Schecter is definitely more available though.
> 
> It's probably a smart move on his part. If his sig is more affordable, he will sell more, and make more cash. I like the matte finish on the schecter though, looks sick! I think it would look cooler if the finish covered the entire guitar though.


Not sure where you're at but I believe Chondro guitars in Wisconsin is a dealer and has a qatsi in stock.


----------



## shredmechanic (Dec 8, 2022)

Pretty sure Browne is done endorsing Mayones. About a week ago he did one of those AMA stories on IG and somebody asked "Where's the Mayones guitars?" and Browne's response was "What's a Mayones?"


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2022)

shredmechanic said:


> Pretty sure Browne is done endorsing Mayones. About a week ago he did one of those AMA stories on IG and somebody asked "Where's the Mayones guitars?" and Browne's response was "What's a Mayones?"



Lol he could have replied a lil better honestly.


----------



## Sir_Shreddington (Dec 8, 2022)

Soya said:


> Not sure where you're at but I believe Chondro guitars in Wisconsin is a dealer and has a qatsi in stock.


Oh nice, I didn't realize that. I'm in Michigan. Perhaps a road trip is in my future!

Alternatively, I could try to get the local music store to be a dealer. Strictly for selfish reasons of being able to get my hands on one with no skin in the game


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 8, 2022)

Sir_Shreddington said:


> Oh nice, I didn't realize that. I'm in Michigan. Perhaps a road trip is in my future!
> 
> Alternatively, I could try to get the local music store to be a dealer. Strictly for selfish reasons of being able to get my hands on one with no skin in the game


When I bought mine, it was a gamble as I just couldn’t find one to try in Canada. No regrets at all, just do it if you can’t make the road trip!


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 8, 2022)

Zado said:


> Lol he could have replied a lil better honestly.


Should he just disclose his whole contract with each companies?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2022)

shredmechanic said:


> Pretty sure Browne is done endorsing Mayones. About a week ago he did one of those AMA stories on IG and somebody asked "Where's the Mayones guitars?" and Browne's response was "What's a Mayones?"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 8, 2022)

John_Strychnine said:


> Suprised it hasn’t been mentioned here but Schaller discontinued the Hannes 7/8 string bridges not long ago.





Vegetta said:


> In the video comments someone mentioned they were surprised that it didn't have the Schaller bridge and John replied they didn't make the 7/8 bridges any longer.



I'm pretty sure Mr. Strychnine is John Browne


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 9, 2022)

wannabguitarist said:


> I'm pretty sure Mr. Strychnine is John Browne


It is. He answered a few questions on his sig with this account a while ago.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 18, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> It is. He answered a few questions on his sig with this account a while ago.


LOL this is what i get for staying off the forums too much... I had no idea


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 18, 2022)

Man...none of you folks remember the days when the OG djent guys were on this forum regularly, or at least semi-regularly.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 25, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Man...none of you folks remember the days when the OG djent guys were on this forum regularly, or at least semi-regularly.


Like back when it was a circle jerk of guitar flipping, flavor of the month builders and crying about special runs not being produced and oh yeah more guitar flipping? Those old days?


----------



## ikarus (Dec 25, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Like back when it was a circle jerk of guitar flipping, flavor of the month builders and crying about special runs not being produced and oh yeah more guitar flipping? Those old days?



I miss those days.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 25, 2022)

Vegetta said:


> Like back when it was a circle jerk of guitar flipping, flavor of the month builders and crying about special runs not being produced and oh yeah more guitar flipping? Those old days?


Don’t forget the “fly-by-night” builders absconding with customers’ deposit funds and vanishing off the face of the earth, the shitty mix critiques, the origins of “buy a used Prestige”, and certain notorious flippers who would lie about gear that they were selling and eventually got themselves perma-banned from multiple forums.

Hey, I never said that those days were “good ol’ days”, or even just “good”. 



ikarus said:


> I miss those days.


I miss those days. (x2)


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 27, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Don’t forget the “fly-by-night” builders absconding with customers’ deposit funds and vanishing off the face of the earth, the shitty mix critiques, the origins of “buy a used Prestige”, and certain notorious flippers who would lie about gear that they were selling and eventually got themselves perma-banned from multiple forums.
> 
> Hey, I never said that those days were “good ol’ days”, or even just “good”.
> 
> ...


BRUH I WILL TOTALLY SELL YOU MY SPOT IN THE BUILD QUEUE PM FOR DETAILS. 

Yeah i don't miss any of that shit either hahaha.


----------



## Felvin (Jan 6, 2023)

Video of John tracking guitars in the Studio (nice groovy riffs btw.) with the schecter.



- Pickups by Schecter
- No more talk about the guitar. It will be talked about 'soon enough'.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Wednesday at 1:47 PM)

EDIT: Isn't posting properly. 

John announced he's done with Mayones.


----------



## Zado (Wednesday at 4:48 PM)




----------



## Zado (Yesterday at 11:09 AM)

Now offeeeshall


----------



## CanserDYI (Yesterday at 11:14 AM)

Why am I not digging the pictures Schecter chose for it? They make it look very boring in their shots, its it just me?


----------



## JimF (Yesterday at 11:14 AM)

I really like that.


----------



## ExMachina (Yesterday at 11:15 AM)

Fuck yea, an 8 string


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Yesterday at 11:23 AM)

ExMachina said:


> Fuck yea, an 8 string


Seconded. 

Wonder if it'll be multi scale?


----------



## Tree (Yesterday at 11:33 AM)

I need a spec sheet. Now! 
I’ve been toying with the idea of getting a more expensive 7 later this year, but these are pulling me in with the quickness. The last few Korean Schecters I’ve played have been insane. Like, just <5% shy of a high end Prestige or good Kiesel build.


----------



## Zado (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)




----------



## Xaeldaren (Yesterday at 11:41 AM)

From the above:

"Anyone who witnessed the awesome Aaron Marshall (Intervals) guitars that came out will be excited for this new axe for John Browne. The Aaron Marshall model reinforced that Schecter can nail a modern, versatile guitar with absolutely killer-voiced USA pickups. This new John Browne range shows that they have done that all over again for another absolutely stunning player. Available in 6, 7 and 8 string versions - with left-handed options for all - Schecter have surely got something for everyone here. Here at Peach we will be ordering all versions of this model but they are bound to go quickly.

Prog-metal master and Monuments man John Browne has a breadth of musical ground to cover every time he picks up a guitar. The new John Browne Signature Tao models provide a versatile arsenal of instruments carefully crafted to meet John's needs.

The flamed maple top veneer with a satin translucent purple finish provides a beautiful contrast to the beastly capabilities of these guitars. The contoured Swamp Ash body meets a Ultra Thin-U shaped Wenge/Padauk neck with Schecter's Ultra Access carve providing effortless reach all the way up the minimal, unadorned fretboard. The neck has carbon-fibre rods running through it for amazing strength and reinforcement to protect from humidity and temperature changes.

Custom voiced, USA-made Yin and Yang pickups provide all the tonal flexibility required to deliver everything from powerful riffs to delicate interludes, while the Graph Tech Black Tusq nut, Hipshot bridge and Hipshot Grip-Lock Tuners provide all the stability needed for when things get heavy. The pickups voicings are activated via a 3-way switch and a push/pull on the volume knob."


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 11:45 AM)

Just to add in here as Peach have the pickup names wrong . 

The pickups are 
Neck - Chaosbreaker 
Bridge - Colossus 

Bonus points to anyone who can guess where Tao, Colossus and Chaosbreaker comes from!


----------



## Tree (Yesterday at 11:46 AM)

The only I thing I dislike about the guitars Browne had are the beetle KM MkII headstock. Since none of these promo shots are showing the headstock I’m left wondering if it looks better on the 7s. 

Also, no mention of scale length. Should we assume Schecter’s standard 26.5”? Or 27” like the Qatsi baritones?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Yesterday at 11:47 AM)

Xaeldaren said:


> From the above:
> 
> "Anyone who witnessed the awesome Aaron Marshall (Intervals) guitars that came out will be excited for this new axe for John Browne. The Aaron Marshall model reinforced that Schecter can nail a modern, versatile guitar with absolutely killer-voiced USA pickups. This new John Browne range shows that they have done that all over again for another absolutely stunning player. Available in 6, 7 and 8 string versions - with left-handed options for all - Schecter have surely got something for everyone here. Here at Peach we will be ordering all versions of this model but they are bound to go quickly.
> 
> ...


This has me more excited than I can possibly express in a forum post.


----------



## ExMachina (Yesterday at 11:49 AM)

Are these WMI? The AM is indo isn't it?


----------



## Tree (Yesterday at 11:50 AM)

John_Strychnine said:


> Just to add in here as Peach have the pickup names wrong .
> 
> The pickups are
> Neck - Chaosbreaker
> ...


Are we to expect any USA variants of the model? If so I’d rather wait a little longer for those.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Yesterday at 11:59 AM)

John_Strychnine said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can guess where Tao, Colossus and Chaosbreaker comes from!


Well, I doubt they are all references to SEGA’s classic _Shining Force II_.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Yesterday at 12:00 PM)

Zado said:


>



I dig this a good amount.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Shining force I! 


Emperor Guillotine said:


> Well, I doubt they are all references to SEGA’s classic _Shining Force II_.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Tree said:


> Are we to expect any USA variants of the model? If so I’d rather wait a little longer for those.


We haven’t worked on a USA variant yet.


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

WMI


ExMachina said:


> Are these WMI? The AM is indo isn't it?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 12:04 PM)

25.5 for 6 and 27 for the 7/8


Tree said:


> The only I thing I dislike about the guitars Browne had are the beetle KM MkII headstock. Since none of these promo shots are showing the headstock I’m left wondering if it looks better on the 7s.
> 
> Also, no mention of scale length. Should we assume Schecter’s standard 26.5”? Or 27” like the Qatsi baritones?


----------



## Pietjepieter (Yesterday at 12:06 PM)

Damn I want the 8!!! looks perfect


----------



## Zado (Yesterday at 12:11 PM)

John_Strychnine said:


> Just to add in here as Peach have the pickup names wrong .
> 
> The pickups are
> Neck - Chaosbreaker
> ...



Good, Ying Yang names were awful.

no idea where those come from tho


----------



## jephjacques (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

very tempted by the 8


----------



## Tree (Yesterday at 12:17 PM)

John_Strychnine said:


> 25.5 for 6 and 27 for the 7/8


Good god, I’m anxious for these to be available now. I’ve been batting around different 27” to look at, so these are coming at a perfect time.


----------



## Vegetta (Yesterday at 12:39 PM)

aww i was hoping for a 27" sixer but I can live with 25.5. 
A bit surprised they are WMI (I figured they were going to be Indo) but kind of glad as I love my KM7. 

Any ideas on US Pricing? These are not on the Schecter website yet it seems


----------



## Xaeldaren (Yesterday at 12:47 PM)

John_Strychnine said:


> Just to add in here as Peach have the pickup names wrong .
> 
> The pickups are
> Neck - Chaosbreaker
> ...



Cheers for the update! Can you share any info on the pickups? Common sense would dictate they wouldn't be a million miles from a ceramic Nailbomb/Cold Sweat!


----------



## MFB (Yesterday at 1:26 PM)

Vegetta said:


> aww i was hoping for a 27" sixer but I can live with 25.5.
> A bit surprised they are WMI (I figured they were going to be Indo) but kind of glad as I love my KM7.
> 
> Any ideas on US Pricing? These are not on the Schecter website yet it seems



Same here, 27" across the board for all would've been heaven


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Yesterday at 1:38 PM)

John_Strychnine said:


> Shining force I!


That’s what I meant! The first _Shining Force_ but the second in the _Shining _game franchise/IP. I KNEW IT!

Dude, _Shining Force: The Legacy of Great Intention _was my favorite game as a kid. I’ve played it so many times. Got the app version on my phone right now.

I definitely remember defeating Colossus when he splits into three and forging the Chaos Breaker from the Sword of Light and Sword of Darkness. Tao becomes perhaps your most powerful mage, depending on how you farm experience to level her up versus Domingo.

For the unaware readers here in the thread: Browne named this in reference to SEGA’s original 1992 _Shining Force_ JRPG video game, which was my favorite game to play as a kid.

Tao: one of the starting members of your party. She is your first mage and happens to wear a purple robe.

Colossus: one of the final enemies that you face in the game.

Chaos Breaker: the ultimate final sword that you forge in the game to defeat the final boss. (It’s the MacGuffin of the story.)


----------



## SeventyFour (Yesterday at 2:48 PM)

Have we lost the burst finish on the edges? The one John is playing in the video looks much sleeker imo


----------



## John_Strychnine (Yesterday at 4:18 PM)

SeventyFour said:


> Have we lost the burst finish on the edges? The one John is playing in the video looks much sleeker imo


opted for the full stain for consistency


----------



## Matt08642 (Yesterday at 5:45 PM)

These all look really fucking cool. The 7 and 8 string models look slick af.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Yesterday at 6:05 PM)

Excellent. I know what my next guitar purchase is gonna be! 

God bless Schecter for always keeping it lefty friendly.


----------



## OldMate (Today at 12:42 AM)

Tree said:


> Are we to expect any USA variants of the model? If so I’d rather wait a little longer for those.


I'd say our chances of seeing a USA model will be based on how well this one sells. Could be a year or two (or even longer) before that happens if it does, as John has mentioned that no work has been done on a USA model.

If we wanna see one in the future, we need to show Schecter that this model is good and that we wanna buy guitars they make with John's input!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Today at 1:13 AM)

Nailed it, @OldMate. ^


----------



## Zado (Today at 8:55 AM)

What's the point of a Usa model? Noone except @Church2224 buys them anyway! Schecter fans prefer having 20-30 Omen/Damien/Syn Gates instead of a great USA Custom, which would likely cost less btw


----------



## Church2224 (Today at 9:21 AM)

Zado said:


> What's the point of a Usa model? Noone except @Church2224 buys them anyway! Schecter fans prefer having 20-30 Omen/Damien/Syn Gates instead of a great USA Custom, which would likely cost less btw



I will preach the word of Schecter USAs until the day I die. We most spread the word!


----------



## Zado (Today at 9:41 AM)

Church2224 said:


> I will preach the word of Schecter USAs until the day I die. We most spread the word!


I do as well, but noone listens  funny enough, apparently USA Schecs are more successful here in Italy, where players are addicted to Strats and Teles.


Very addicted.


----------



## Pietjepieter (Today at 12:12 PM)

Really like the 8!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Today at 12:19 PM)

Honestly my favorite of the bunch is the 8. The pointier shape fits an 8 string really well


----------



## Pietjepieter (Today at 12:36 PM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly my favorite of the bunch is the 8. The pointier shape fits an 8 string really well


For me as well, also the headstock looks way better on 8 then 6 in my opinion!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Today at 1:14 PM)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly my favorite of the bunch is the 8. The pointier shape fits an 8 string really well


Literally my same exact thought. The body shape doesn't look as "tubby" or "portly" as other 8-strings typically look when the body is just a wider carbon copy of the 6-string or 7-string version. The points and contouring on this model really keep it looking aesthetically sleek.


----------



## Zado (Today at 2:54 PM)




----------



## OldMate (Today at 3:49 PM)

Zado said:


> I do as well, but noone listens  funny enough, apparently USA Schecs are more successful here in Italy, where players are addicted to Strats and Teles.
> 
> 
> Very addicted.


I'd love to do a USA custom shop build one day, but I don't even know where you'd start with teeing one up. They don't really make it clear and google doesn't help. Their configurator doesn't really spark joy with the options you can pick either (yeah I know that what's on there isn't the limit, but still... lemme make cool coloured Banshees and KMs!)


----------



## Zado (Today at 4:14 PM)

Gotta ask to an official dealer, makes things far more simple 


OldMate said:


> I'd love to do a USA custom shop build one day, but I don't even know where you'd start with teeing one up. They don't really make it clear and google doesn't help. Their configurator doesn't really spark joy with the options you can pick either (yeah I know that what's on there isn't the limit, but still... lemme make cool coloured Banshees and KMs!)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (6 minutes ago)

John_Strychnine said:


> Just to add in here as Peach have the pickup names wrong .
> 
> The pickups are
> Neck - Chaosbreaker
> ...


Will we be able to order the pickups separate or are they exclusive to the guitar? Super curious about them.


----------

